# Giant Glory vs Faith: opinions/differences/etc wanted



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm looking at getting one of these two bikes next spring (if all goes well financially), but I'm a bit torn between the two bikes. My goal is to get a bike that I can take rather sizable drops on (8-12' ish), handle the occasional light DH race, and not be completely impossible to ride on shorter trails to get to the fun stuff. By ride trails, I mean that I can potentially suffer through some flats and uphills. I don't care about efficiency or comfort while going up. I do have an AM bike for that. I'll gladly suffer up a trail on a DH sled if it means good riding back down.

I've test ridden them both, but I'm limited to mainly parking lot testing. Only so many ways to sprint or hop up or down a curb. They both feel like they'd be great going down, and possible to pedal if necessary. So, aside from the geometric differences, and the FR and DH titles stuck to them, how do they compare and contrast in terms of performance? Limitations of each model? Personal biases?


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

Go with the faith, the newer ones are pretty nice. How ever i picked up 2009 glory freeride last year and it pedal really nice. you might want to look at the reign x it has 6.7 inches of travel though and is a little less beefy. Both faith and glory are going to be on the heavier side so you might want to take that into consideration.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

If you already got an AM bike, I'd go for full DH. If money is matter, I'd choose 2011 Glory 1. Besides of the fact, that it looks really cool in white (even factory team uses white frames) it has very good components.
Both, RS Vivid and Boxxer Team are proven. Sram drivetrain and brakes are good/very good, IMO.
Surprisingly, Glory 1 weights less than 0, because of some parts used to build it. I may be even less than 17kg (37,5lbs)! 
Mine, built for light DH - Totem Solo Air, light wheels and components is 34lbs 

PS. and the HA is less than 65*, despite what's on Giant site


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

whichever you go with just wear a helmet :thumbsup:

smurf rented a faith at one point (2010) and my pops rented a glory. i only rode smurfs faith twice, but never down trails. it pedaled very well (compared to my m1), buy i only sat on the glory once and never pedaled it. I think the faith can handle what you want it for, but if you got an Am, a full on Dh might be the way to go...


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a 2010 Glory O. It is a light, full on race bike. It is a lift access bike, which can be pedaled up hill, but it’s not what it’s designed for. (It does pedal well for a DH bike though). I raced my Glory and rode at Plattekill, Diablo, and Whiteface and loved every second of it. The Glory is the best DH bike for the money out right now. I rode a few days with a guy who had the 2010 Faith this year and he had no issues keeping up with me except on some of the really rough rocky ections. I did not get a chance to ride his bike because it was a small. From what you are describing either bike will work for you. The Faith can handle large drops about as well as the Glory but has a bit more versatility when it comes to pedaling up the mountain. The Glory has the edge in the rough and speed.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you think the Glory would pedal much worse than the Faith? If not, I'd probably go for a Glory then, since it's got a bit more travel, and a nice and slack geometry.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

THere ia only an inch different in travel. THey both can be pedaled about the same. You cannot go wrong either way.


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

I only have 3 points to add...

1) Faith can run a front derailleur...Glory you must use a Hammerschmidt if you want two gears up front.

2) Faith is spec'd with a single crown...Glory has a dual crown which I was really disappointed in the amount you can turn the bars on this frame. I don't think I'll ever put a DC fork on my Glory because of this. All my past DH bikes had DC's and I do miss it at top speeds.

3) Faith has a more normal seatpost angle which works very nicely with a adjustable seatpost...Glory has a super slack seapost angle which is pretty hard on the adjustable seatpost. Mine works but feels rougher then when it's on the Reign X.

I went Glory because I wanted the slightly slacker fork angle (angle-sets didn't exist yet) and extra 1" of travel for the 7 days I spend at Whistler every year. Otherwise I would have gone Faith. Mine is 37lbs for trail duty and 36-39lbs for DH duty depending on wheelset/tires.

What's your AM bike?


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

phatfreeheeler said:


> 3) Faith has a more normal seatpost angle which works very nicely with a adjustable seatpost...Glory has a super slack seapost angle which is pretty hard on the adjustable seatpost. Mine works but feels rougher then when it's on the Reign X.


I depends on size. Mine is S and ST angle is normal, not slack.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

phatfreeheeler said:


> I only have 3 points to add...
> 
> 1) Faith can run a front derailleur...Glory you must use a Hammerschmidt if you want two gears up front.
> 
> ...


Thought that sounded familiar... Hi James, it's Dustin. Pretty sure you already know what AM bike I have :thumbsup:


----------

